# Plastic fence posts vs staples



## Wernham (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I recently started my fencing project on our small hobby farm. I got some of the recycled plastic fence posts that are suppose to last forever. The problem is they are very hard to hammer staples into hold the fence. Does anyone have any experience with a better way then just hammer them in and holding them with vice grips so they dont fly away?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think there are insulators designed for these posts.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I would have to see what the posts look like. There are so many kinds now. I like the idea of using plastic, though.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

A friend has plastic & she hates it. It looks pretty, but the horses have learned if they push against it, it does break. She has had to add hot wire to it to keep them in


----------

